
Ask HN: What are some of the best job boards you have seen (any industry)? - seanpackham
What job boards or apps&#x2F;services, from any industry, does the community think are great examples of the job application process done well and what is it they do better than the others?<p>Lastly, when a job application does use LinkedIn&#x27;s auto-fill feature what are your experiences with it?
======
thealmightyis
[https://unicornhunt.io/](https://unicornhunt.io/) ~ From the peeps behind
Silicon drinkabout, it's got a good balance of startups, remotes and SMEs
roles.

As an employer too, the pricing model is super.

~~~
asymmetric
Seems very focused on the U.K.

~~~
test1235
I'll go a step further and say it looks very focused on London.

~~~
Southworth
A byproduct of where we were born, and how we got known. We users and jobs
from all over, but yes, it's got a London bias, we're actively working on that
over this year, and making the progress we wanted to. Any thoughts are
appreciated.

~~~
corobo
Any chance of a remote section?

------
jads
I recently created Remote Friendly -
[https://remotefriendly.work](https://remotefriendly.work) \- that is a jobs
board for remote jobs. It doesn't have many listings right now as I've
consciously chosen not to recycle postings from other boards to pad it out. I
usually charge $20 but it's currently free to add a listing (and will be for a
while).

~~~
sciurus
What will distinguish your site from existing remote-only tech-focused job
boards like [https://weworkremotely.com/](https://weworkremotely.com/) ,
[https://www.wfh.io/](https://www.wfh.io/),
[https://remoteok.io/](https://remoteok.io/),
[https://jobspresso.co/](https://jobspresso.co/), etc. ?

------
V-2
[https://www.nofluffjobs.com/](https://www.nofluffjobs.com/) is pretty nice

~~~
chx
It is but for some reason it showed solely Polish jobs to me.

~~~
dmgawel
In fact it's a Polish project. They've disrupted dev job boards market in
Poland, mainly because salary range strict requirement. IMO their Sales should
focus more on bringing international offers because this project have a huge
potential.

~~~
_j4
I believe they have been around for about 4 months, if that - I suppose they
want to test and expand the site on local waters first, before marketing
internationally more aggressively. It's pretty obviously designed with the
global community in mind.

A pity their blog is purely clickbait fluff, genuinely valuable market
analysis posts would help with marketing a lot.

------
pinouchon
I like [https://whoishiring.io/](https://whoishiring.io/)

------
dorfsmay
For U.S., the one that worked the best for me is
[https://stackoverflow.com/jobs](https://stackoverflow.com/jobs)

I've also had descent results from the aggregator
[http://indeed.com](http://indeed.com)

------
lewisl9029
I'm a huge fan of AngelList Jobs [0], and made extensive use of it during my
last job search, for one very important reason: they require all job listings
to disclose salary/equity ranges up front.

Some of the listings there have ranges that are more useful/realistic than
others, but I find having at least some indication of potential compensation
for a position is infinitely better than not having any idea at all, and
avoids so much potentially wasted time on both sides of the job search due to
unrealistic expectations around compensation. This is especially important for
startup jobs, which can vary _wildly_ in compensation from one company to the
next.

Their search and filtering tools are top notch too, as you can break down
listings by just about any criteria you might think of, such as industry, tech
stack, location, size/funding, role, and of course, compensation, for which
they even have a dedicated tool [1].

Of course, money isn't everything, and if you're even considering working for
a startup like I was, it's probably not your number 1 priority, but
nevertheless it's still an important consideration that can pose as a
potential deal-breaker for many candidates, especially when looking for jobs
in big tech hubs that have higher than average cost of living.

Candidate matching services like TripleByte [2], Hired [3], underdog.io [4]
and AngelList's recently introduced A-List [5] can also work well for the
right candidates, though I've personally had mixed results with TripleByte and
Hired, and haven't yet tried underdog.io or A-List, so YMMV.

The tools I listed are are mostly only useful if you're interested in working
for a startup, and not so much if you're looking specifically to work for
larger, established companies. But since this is HN, I suspect a non-
negligible percentage of people who come across this thread will fall into the
former group, so I hope some may find this post useful.

[0] [https://angel.co/jobs](https://angel.co/jobs)

[1] [https://angel.co/salaries](https://angel.co/salaries)

[2] [https://triplebyte.com/](https://triplebyte.com/)

[3] [https://hired.com/](https://hired.com/)

[4] [https://underdog.io/](https://underdog.io/)

[5] [https://alist.co/](https://alist.co/)

~~~
compumike
(Full disclosure: I work for Triplebyte) If you want to share publicly or
privately, I'm curious to hear about your mixed results. FWIW, our quiz &
interview process may have changed dramatically -- not sure when you last
tried it. Also, we're now also connected with larger, established companies
like FB and AAPL (in addition to startups), but this might be a new
development on our end since you last tried it out.

~~~
lewisl9029
I last tried Triplebyte in 2015, so indeed, a lot must have changed since
then, which is why I didn't want to get into any specific details about my
experience at the time, as it's probably no longer representative.

For what it's worth, my issue with the process I went through was the
significant workload required for the take-home project I chose.

Some background: I semi-specialize in frontend work because I enjoy building
great products and user experiences.

Out of the 4 take home projects you offered at the time, only 1 had anything
remotely product-oriented: a _multiplayer_ snake game. The take-home projects
were estimated to take at most 3 hours, which seemed about right for the other
3 project options, but definitely not for this one, which involved non-trivial
frontend work and realtime networking in the backend, which seemed like more
of a whole-weekend kind of deal at the very least. Nevertheless I chose this
project because the other projects simply didn't interest me at all, and
probably wouldn't have given me any opportunity to showcase any product chops
because they didn't involve any non-trivial frontend work.

I was also interviewing outside of Triplebyte at the time, so I didn't have a
whole weekend to burn on this project. In the end, I worked on it for the
estimated 3 hours and had a decently working & polished frontend but couldn't
finish the backend component, so that's what I went to the interview with and
was rejected for not being able to finish.

In the end I think this was an issue of project selection/scope. I don't think
3 hours was a very honest estimate for the time commitment required for the
project I chose, and any project that takes more than 3 hours feels like too
much more time commitment than most would be willing to accept.

My personal recommendation for take-home project selection would be to offer
the same project choices you'd offer candidates who take the real-time
interview path, but simply expect more polish, better code quality,
architecture and testing.

Though take that recommendation with a grain of salt, because you guys have
probably put way more thought into this than I have. Nevertheless I'd love to
hear how your project selection process has evolved since then.

------
Omniusaspirer
[http://www.gaswork.com/](http://www.gaswork.com/)

For anesthesia providers. Simple, and to the point. Job searches are
needlessly complicated and so many employers are extremely closed off in terms
of revealing compensation and details of the work you'll be doing, which I
find minimized on this site.

~~~
matt_wulfeck
> _minimum income: $420,000_

Not bad! However, I imagine there's robots gearing up for this type of job.

~~~
rublev
Realistically I'm 24, can I still make this career switch? Anybody have
insight? No college education. Can I make it by 35? The ROI is much better
than development.

~~~
_fizz_buzz_
Of course you could. But if you are only interested because of the ROI, you
will most likely not succeed.

~~~
mtrycz
This is very true. You'll probably hate your MD studies with all your guts by
the end of the first year. You'll hardly make it though if money is your only
motivation.

------
Paul_S
Any board that allows you to filter out recruiter postings is good in my book.
Many claim they do but very few actually successfully do that.

~~~
mattt416
[https://www.wfh.io](https://www.wfh.io) does not allow job postings from
anyone who masks the identity of the actual employer. This was something we
set out to refuse from inception.

~~~
pc86
It would be great if you included salary range as well. I'd much rather apply
through a recruiter who posted the salary range than directly with a company
who doesn't.

------
krptos
[http://hasjob.co](http://hasjob.co) \- Used widely by startups in India. I
find it clean and simple to use.

And the code is open-source!

~~~
vram22
Interesting, had just seen hasjob recently. It's by the hasgeek group, who
also organize some conferences in India.

------
lukeHeuer
I started [https://www.latitude.work](https://www.latitude.work) with the goal
of featuring quality opportunities for other software engineers in a way that
puts the information up front that's important to us. I stayed away from only
having paid listings since that seems like a race to the bottom and am
focusing on having a great experience for engineers. Would love any feedback
on it.

------
RBBronson123
Please check out 70MillionJobs.com, job board for the 70 million Americans
with criminal records

~~~
RBBronson123
(Full disclosure: I am the founder and an ex-offender)

------
baybal2
Two best one from Russia:

hh.ru - Russian Linkedin. Main difference - works 10 times as fast( while
having a quadriple amount of lines in JS ), best UI of any "webapp" I've ever
seen for both mobile and desktop versions.

moikrug.ru - used to be an amateur blogging website/semi-opensource project to
which I contributed at around 2006-2007. Now after being resold and respun 10
times over, it has been turned into a job site as the only demographics there
were software devs... They managed to best HH.ru at scaling down the UI even
further. Currently, they run the best job board for tech talent in Russian
speaking countries. They have very select clearing criteria for clients to
minimize "spamcruiting," and other bad recruitment practices (thought they did
bend over for the biggest players there like MS and Yandex.) That focus on
working with right clients is what has been propelling them ahead of others.

~~~
majke
> hh.ru - Russian Linkedin

I'm genuinely impressed. Do you know what is their technology stack?

~~~
baybal2
F/E:

Handwritten ES5 to big extend. They are very choosy on use of browser features
and amount of fallbacks they bundle (no point of using polyfills if they work
at 1/10th of native speed.) They carved out some of react core code for event
handling, and use 3rd party remote JS debugging lib. Everything else was
developed in house over the course of 20 years. Some of their front-end code
featuring seemingly new approaches to handling JS, can easily be written over
10 years ago as they were one of web 2.0 pioneers.

On the backend side, they are a Java shop with immediate front-end interaction
being partly handled by purpose built API servers on C++.

------
shazamfr
The best one in France, for Free Software and Open Source professionals :
[https://www.linuxjobs.fr](https://www.linuxjobs.fr)

------
paule89
Does anybody know a something which features embedded software listings? for
me the iot developer of the future

------
SeanBoocock
The best I've seen for the video game development industry is
[https://orcahq.com/jobs](https://orcahq.com/jobs). Clean and simple.

------
massar
[https://ninjajobs.org](https://ninjajobs.org) is a good job board run by
people in the "infosec" / security / etc industry.

------
eggbrain
Not trying to advertise too much, but my cofounder and I have been building
out a job website for a while called
"TrueJob"([https://www.truejob.com/](https://www.truejob.com/)), which is
focused on startup jobs and very recently heavily Michigan jobs. We'd love to
have people try it out!

(Also, if anyone wants a quick job board for their community or company, we'd
be glad to help them out, just reach out to the email in my profile).

------
knodi123
I just wish every job board in the world would require email validation
("click the link we sent you") for creating accounts. Some people in india
have been using my email address to sign up for job sites on the rate of about
one a week, and I'm getting so sick of it. I had to disable email alert sounds
on my phone solely because of indian job boards that send out their "new job
matches" garbage at 3am my ime.

------
xando
I'm surprised that no one here actually mentioned HN's "Who is Hiring" thread.
I'm my personal option this one is most valuable place and good staring point
if you are looking for a job.

Also it's happening right now go and check it -> Ask HN: Who is hiring? (July
2017)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14688684](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14688684)

~~~
cookiecaper
Eh, I think the utility of these threads is constrained. They grow to hundreds
of comments quickly, and everyone has a 4-paragraph pitch. The keyword
matching is difficult because people will say something like "REMOTE OK" ...
"for the best candidates" or "for some positions". whoishiring.io usually gets
a lot of stuff wrong. Most posts don't include salary information.

Once in a while, a candidate will make a reply about their experience with an
employer, but it feels kind of rude to butt in like that, and I'm sure it
would be discouraged/changed if it became a legit trend.

Like other HN threads, it locks after two weeks, so trying to check back in
toward the end of the month when some of the fervor has died down doesn't
really work.

As a candidate, you have the intimidation of competing with other HN users,
who are generally very smart, tough competitors. And if you mention coming
from HN, the employer will naturally inquire about your HN username, and then
if you occasionally express controversial or unpopular views, as any
interesting and/or honest person would, you have to worry about whether those
are going to impact the process, especially if they veer political or social.

I think HN is outgrowing these threads. It's not a small community anymore.

------
cookiecaper
I think better than Yet Another Job Board would be its inverse. Candidates,
especially the busy/currently employed ones who are casually searching for
greener pastures, need an interface that's focused on their needs. I've been
thinking about how to solve this but I don't know what will actually work.

To my mind, the biggest missing piece is fast-track approval/interview
process. Protracted dances around candidacy just waste a ton of time and
energy for everyone, candidates and employers, and they're very frustrating
for candidates when the employer passes without substantial comment. We should
just skip that whole shebang, generate some interest based on something real,
send some IMs or async communication in some iterative approval process (the
candidate will at least know what group of messages excluded their candidacy),
in hopes that this minimizes friction and frustration for both parties.

AngelList is probably the closest thing to this, but its scope is narrow and
it seems hard for good candidates to differentiate themselves from spammers or
people without any legitimate background, meaning it's hard to pay attention.

------
500and4
[http://zonino.co.uk](http://zonino.co.uk) \- We had a stab at building our
own that mined jobs directly from the websites of (London) startups. It's
mothballed so the data is all out of date but I still think the UI is a good
example of how job searching should be really simple and uncluttered.

------
jensC
Anyone knows a good job board for remote jobs in Germany? Thanks!

------
digisth
The newer matching services (as opposed to boards) are all worth checking out:
Hired, Vettery, Underdog.io. I found many good leads through all of them, and
my current position is through one of them (Vettery.)

AngelList Jobs is also a place to find interesting positions (startup-centric
ones in this case, as one might expect.)

~~~
cookiecaper
My experience with placement services is that none of these people seem to
work with remote candidates, and many have a narrow focus on the Bay Area.
They are also high-friction (since now you just need to interview and go
through the process of 8 placement services instead of cutting out the
middleman and just applying to the 8 place you'd like to work) and pretty
restrictive in their interpretation of candidacies.

~~~
digisth
These (and probably most) services are currently geared toward technology hubs
and in-office work, that's true, as that's still the norm in industry, so they
reflect that. I'm in NYC and saw plenty of outreach.

For remote, remoteok.io seemed pretty good when I used it.

------
mattt416
There's [https://github.com/wfhio/awesome-job-
boards](https://github.com/wfhio/awesome-job-boards) ... looks like it needs
to be updated with some of these mentioned boards!

------
BJanecke
[https://www.offerzen.com/](https://www.offerzen.com/)

* Upfront Salaries * Talent treated with dignity * Companies/Talent held accountable for showing up to interviews

~~~
pc86
South Africa only

------
soneca
Worst: LinkedIn with direct application. Never got even on reply from that.

Tangential: Glassdoor (in my case actually LoveMondays, a local copycat that
Glassdoor bought) is very useful when deciding to accept an offer.

~~~
pc86
I've got a 100% success rate with applying for jobs directly from LinkedIn. I
imagine it's heavily dependent upon industry and region.

~~~
cookiecaper
LinkedIn can also be a good way to circumvent the HR middlemen, which is
important for autodidacts. I've found clients by sending InMail to people who
had active job postings.

------
motti
[http://www.indeed.co.uk](http://www.indeed.co.uk) has a very clean
craigslist-like style which I find a joy to use when recruiting.

~~~
snag
Indeed is my go-to job site. I found jobs both in Canada and France using it.

------
jstoja
Almost exclusively French but
[https://jobs.humancoders.com/](https://jobs.humancoders.com/) is no fuss and
very nice.

------
vilius
www.authenticjobs.com - used it first time around 5 years ago. It looks like
they have further polished their UI, job offers look good, solid product.

~~~
karanbhangui
Agreed, and Cameron runs a fantastic money-back guarantee if you're not able
to find suitable candidates (I've used it before, and then re-listed later to
find great candidates who we hired).

Also recommend [https://dribbble.com/jobs](https://dribbble.com/jobs) for
design jobs, and searching through profiles with the "Available for hire"
filter.

------
gp141
Disclaimer: I work at [http://SymbaSync.com/](http://SymbaSync.com/) but, it
would be great if you guys could checkout our website, and give us some
feedback!

Product currently operates as a job matching platform that facilitates
anonymous matching, weighted values towards desired workplace characteristics,
and preferences towards different skills.

Let me know what you think!

~~~
jaclaz
>Let me know what you think!

You asked for it, remember.

It doesn't look in any way different from the pseudo-random sites generated
here: [http://tiffzhang.com/startup/](http://tiffzhang.com/startup/)

(but you miss the team pictures)

~~~
gp141
Haha, you're right. Actually we're in the middle of completely re-designing
our landing page this week, so hopefully we won't look like we belong on there
for long.

------
telekid
I work for a company called untapt
([https://www.untapt.com](https://www.untapt.com)). We're building a Machine
Learning-powered hiring platform that focuses on software engineers. We're
very proud of what we've built – definitely worth checking out.

~~~
danyim
I've been trying out this platform for a few weeks as a job seeker, and the
only listings hat are sent my way are corporate positions. Are there any plans
to add startups?

------
d--b
efinancialcareers is unavoidable for finance. I wouldn't say they're better
than others in terms of features, but they're the market leaders and so they
have most jobs. Also they do salary/bonus surveys, which is always really
interesting for people in the industry.

------
lynaecook
I love [https://www.cloudpeeps.com/](https://www.cloudpeeps.com/) to find jobs
(esp freelance / contract)

I've had some luck with LinkedIn auto-fill (I got one FT job and I don't
recall the interview rate). But not the best.

------
jorgemf
For remote, here is a list:
[https://github.com/engineerapart/TheRemoteFreelancer](https://github.com/engineerapart/TheRemoteFreelancer)

------
eluttner
Toptal ->[https://www.toptal.com/#select-eye-opening-coders-
now](https://www.toptal.com/#select-eye-opening-coders-now)

------
dkmn
What boards or clearinghouses work well for harder-to-define roles? (tech
translation, multi-disciplinary, new business development, co-founder-like
roles, etc)

------
bharathi3p
[https://remotelist.io](https://remotelist.io)

------
kapiljyo
Naukri.com in India is the best

------
steanne
where do tech companies post when they need to fill non-tech jobs?

------
lj3
Has anyone here had any luck with oldgeekjobs.com?

------
vram22
Anyone have any experience using flexjobs.com?

------
ignawin
startupjobs.cz - it's a czech job board in the IT niche. Pretty neat.

------
Southworth
Www.unicornhunt.io is about as good as it gets for digital & startups*

*Disclaimer, i'm a co-founder.

~~~
pc86
I'll be honest, I think that's your bias talking.

1\. No remote-only search

2a. No salary range

2b. No search by salary range

3a. No equity range

3b. No search by equity range

4\. No information about the company other than whatever they put in the job
posting (funding is pretty important if you're branding yourself with
"unicorn")

5\. Giant gif from Silicon Valley on the pricing page but that might just be
personal preference

------
Antwan
Workshape.io

